# Window Rubber Trim Marks



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello,

I have these marks on the window bottom of the window rubbers on my 2015 Ford Focus which I can't remove. I think they were inflicted by the previous owner.

Does anyone have any advice on how to remove them?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

I get this light staining on my ford when I'm spraying on QD and it starts to dry before I buff it off, real pain in 

I find using APC diluted 5:1 strips the rubber of this dirt and staining, ready for a fresh coat of your desired dressing. 
If it stains later on when the dressing starts to lose protection, I rinse and repeat, hope this helps.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks I've got some similar marks on my car


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Spray some APC on to a microfiber towel or applicator to avoid getting it on the paintwork as it can strip your LSP.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

try adams tire and rubber cleaner it should sort it and make it black again
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kyle_241 said:


> I get this light staining on my ford when I'm spraying on QD and it starts to dry before I buff it off, real pain in
> 
> I find using APC diluted 5:1 strips the rubber of this dirt and staining, ready for a fresh coat of your desired dressing.
> 
> If it stains later on when the dressing starts to lose protection, I rinse and repeat, hope this helps.


Thanks Kyle, really helpful, I'll give that a try! What would you recommend to dress them?



OvEr_KiLL said:


> try adams tire and rubber cleaner it should sort it and make it black again
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner


Thank you, I'll take a look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just watched Adams video looks good stuff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Radish293 said:


> Just watched Adams video looks good stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yup, it sure is. works well on tyres too


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

My Fiesta had similar issues when I collected it last month. Meguiars APC 4:1 and a scrub with a MF cloth sorted them. Didn't risk dressing them with anything after but do just apply some Sonax BSD after each wash.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Got mine off using Green Star. Result. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

+1 for Koch Greenstar at 10:1
That APC is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Aaw*



tosh said:


> +1 for Koch Greenstar at 10:1
> That APC is awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Read lots about how good it is and finally got some its fantastic stuff. Miffed as I bought 5l of snowfoam at the same time should have made it 10 l of Green Star.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I literally cleaned an entire VW Eos with some Greenstar at 10:1 and a paintbrush - I used about 300ml of liquid to do the interior and all external plastics and rubbers (so 30ml of Greenstar). 

Far better than G101; way more pleasant to use. 

Using this at 10:1 in a Tornador is simply unbelievable, there is nothing this combo can't handle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've discovered what causes the rubber marks. I've been using Autoglym active insect remover to shift bugs in the windscreen when rinsed it leaves marks on the rubber from over spray. 
I've found Green Star removes the marks and insects. No more rubber marks for me. Better get some more Green Star. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

